# New rack finished and on



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Well here it is finished. 

It holds 2 54 qt coolers with room to open easy. 2 buckets , 6 sandspikes. 6 --- 9 1/2 inch by 13inch plastic trays.3 on each side in the lock boxes. Oh and the drink holders.




























And of course lights. There is 2 driving lights for the beach and 2 red Led lights over the cutting board for at night cutting bait and tying up. 





































Oh and if you read this here is the sandspike with the drink holder on it.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Catman,

Very nice rack!!! Craftsmanship....outstanding!!!

Can ya see your bait???LOL!!!

Awsome!!! Enjoy!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Eric, now I gotta get me a couple of yalls sandspikes so I have a place to put my "Ginger ale"....


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

SWEET RACK! What would a rack like that cost someone? I just got a '00 XJ and need a front rack (that plugs into a front 2" receiver like yours). I really like seeing the different custom kinds on here, but no one lists what they would sell one for, so I thought I would just ask now. Thanks and take care.

Cane44


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Do all of your cup holders come with sandspikes.
or is it the other way around? That is flippin incredible. man now i gotta go clean up


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Dudes!!!*

Unfreakin believable! Hmmmmm, gotta start saving money again


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

My Gawd...That's huge...Does it need it's own license and insurance? LOL

Wish I had a truck big enough to hold a front rack like that...SWEET!!!


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

We asked and you delivered!! This Buds for you Truck Rod Rack Fishing Guru!!:beer:


----------

